# Metro North Suffers Delays



## Viewliner (Jan 31, 2003)

Around 3:00 p.m., Metro North Service was haulted due to a building collapse at 128th street and Park ave., service later resumed before 4:30 p.m. on a "load and go" basis, they're now basically running on a normal schedule.

Click here to see the Grand Central Departure Board

Click here for the story from WNBC 4


----------

